# Trijicon sights on 92FS



## LandTrain (Jan 16, 2007)

Anyone done this already? 

My 92 FS is very old. One of the first stainless models out there. I absoutely love it, except for those ugly SMALL , RUBY RED sights. They gotta go!!

I saw one at a gun show some weeks back, and it had larger, night sights on it, man what a difference!!

So, I was at GANDER and he had the TRIJICON sights for it, but he was 6 weeks backlogged???? 

I thought he could have done it right then and there. Should not have taken that long to do.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

If U have the 92 w/ the front sight that is part of the slide - they will have to drill a hole into the slide to put a vial of tritium in.

Trijicon will do this for U. U send them the slide, and they install the rear sight blade and will drill the front blade for ya. U can contact them directly from their website (they should have the ph # on their website)


----------



## LandTrain (Jan 16, 2007)

Okay thanks.

Guess I need to return the one's I bought at GANDER then, huh?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

LandTrain said:


> Okay thanks.
> 
> Guess I need to return the one's I bought at GANDER then, huh?


Well, look at your front sight. If it is part of the slide and just has the paint, then it does have to be drilled.

Years ago, U could buy night sights from them from Trijicon from the store - but all it was inside was a coupon to send it off to Trijicon. Then, U would send the slide w/ the slide into Tijicon, and they'd do it for free, since U already paid for the pack.

Is that what ya got?

The new 90-Two has replacable sights. SOme of the other Berettas have dovetailed sights that ya can change - like the Elite model. But, the standard 92 has that permanent front sight...


----------



## LandTrain (Jan 16, 2007)

*Here is what I have........*

Thanks for the responses.

I bought the following, from GANDER MTN:

Model BE04

Self Luminous Iron Sights
Featuring Traser Tritium Sapphire Dots

In the meantime, I have been shooting other guns. I have purchased another brand, and like it quite well. That is what matters, shoot what you like. :smt023

My FS92 is very old, and has stayed the test of time. However, my sights are off. Not that much, but enough to make myself, the range owner, and another shooter to MISS the mark. We found the discrepancy when heavily inspecting the slide, rear sights.

So, I have put her away for now. Until I get time to get the sights corrected.

I handled a PX4 the other day. .40 Caliber. I watched the kid shooting it. Sorta scratched my head, if ya know what I mean.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm not a huge fan of the PX4 - I've talked about it on another thread - Its okay, but did nothing for me. I've shot one a few times. But in 40 cal, its the lightest 40 cal recoil I've felt. It almost feels like a 9mm. That rotating barrel doesn't do much to change the way the 9mm feels, but it sure works magic on the 40 cal.

I used to be a HUGE Beretta fanatic. I bought a new Vertec 92 that was a lemon in Feb 2005, and that put an end to it. I no longer own any of my other Berettas either. But, I will say that they are still very nice guns.

I do think that even in SA, the trigger has a long pull - and its very easy to move the gun to the side when pulling the trigger. I think other guns can be more accurate w/ less practice than the 92. And, the PX4 has a similiarly designed trigger.


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

i too have thought about night sights for my 92fs, but i have the version with the fixed front sight (made in 1995 in italy). what's the best way to go about getting the stardard sights replaced with night sights?


----------



## LandTrain (Jan 16, 2007)

*Contact Trijicon Directly..........*

Just like Shipwreck said to do, the very same day he replied to me with that answer, Beretta Customer Service sent me an e-mail response back with the same exact advice.

Once you contact them, they want you to send your gun to them. They do all the work, themselves.

If I actually do it, I will send it directly to them. That way, if they make a mistake and damage the sight while working on it, they can just go get another one. If I was to do it locally, if the fella does it and mistakenly messes it up, I am SOL. Because the sights are like GOLD. No one has them, they have to be ordered. So, I figure with the turn around time, better to go direct to Trijicon.

Does that make sense?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U may get away w/ just sending the slide and barrel part - so U need not pay for that next day shipping to send the entire gun. U can mail the slide and barrel thru the postal service then... (U just can't mail the receiver/frame)


----------



## LandTrain (Jan 16, 2007)

*Returned okay*

Well today I called over to GANDER and spoke with them about returning those sights. They agreed to take them back. And refund the whole ticket.

We got there and I told him that nothing was wrong with them, that just the manufacturer said that was not the proper way to go about putting them on the gun, that they wanted me to send it to Trijicon directly.

Then SHE chimes in and says, yeah and you guys are behind something like 6 weeks at the very least. .............LMAO.

I told her..........HUSH now...........LOL.

Then the dude had to call the manager, I said for what? You agreed over the phone to take them back, he says I know it is just procedure. Thanfully I had the original packaging and receipt, otherwise I was pretty sure I would be SOL.

I would rather have the CRIMSON TRACE grips than the trijicon for that gun anyway.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I had an Inox in the 1990s w/ the trijicon sights - they are nice - Go ahead and do it that way. U can call trijicon directly and find out the turn around time...


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Does Trijicon machine a dovetail into the slide when they install the front sight? And is this a service they only do with the Beretta? Do they offer this service to other pistols that have the permanent front sight?


----------



## LandTrain (Jan 16, 2007)

*Call them directly*



Revolver said:


> Does Trijicon machine a dovetail into the slide when they install the front sight? And is this a service they only do with the Beretta? Do they offer this service to other pistols that have the permanent front sight?


I think that would be your best bet, to call them tomorrow sometime and ask.

From what I understand, for the Baretta 92 FS, they drill into the sight, add the chemical, and there you have it.

I do not know about any other guns and trijicon.


----------

